# '90 Toro Wheelhorse 416-8 will not WOT??



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

Ok we had some problems with a leaking roof in the shed we keep our '90 416-8 in. When we went to go start it for the season it ran OK but would pop and miss and the governer would kick in and out above 2/3's throdle. It had some water and sediment in the bowl so we took it off cleaned it out and put it back on, filled it with freash gas. It is still happening. Now if I pull the choke out a little she will smooth out a bit. So, I though maybe she was lean. tried the mixture screw a few turns in either direction and no luck??? It has a rusted out stock canaster sytle muffler that is REAL loud now! The canaster was $90 from the stealership, so I went for the Kohler $11 universal fit 
pancake style. Hope it works?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

the carb sounds it needs a rebuild. and for the muffler, if it was made for that engine, it should work.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

*That sucks!*

Wow that sucks, I don't have a truck to take it to the shop in, guess I will have to borrow one. How much will it cost to have the carb rebuilt??


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

not much, even if it turns out, not to be the carb which it sounds like it is, since it did run good before right? and it has been setting with water and crud in it, and the age of it as well, carbs wear out. but not much, even cheaper if you do it yourself


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

*How hard?*

I am pretty mech. SOOO. Where can I get the diagrams for the carb on the Kohler 16hp. splash single, and what parts should I buy for it? :freak:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well actually, i wouldn't know, but any good small engine shop could get you what you need parts wise and possibly help you.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

*Samll engine shop, cool*

I went to teh Toro dealer and they said since Kohler is no longer making that engine a rebuild kit is not avaliable? So maybe contact Kohler?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

huh, wow...they should atleast have parts for the carb itself.


----------



## phild (Jan 11, 2005)

I have seen this many times in several types of carburetors. probably clean the emulsion tube and the floot needle. Take the carburetor off and spray with carb cleaner. You do not need parts or rebuild!


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

shortlid said:


> I went to teh Toro dealer and they said since Kohler is no longer making that engine a rebuild kit is not avaliable? So maybe contact Kohler?


 
they are full of it ,,,, you can still get some parts for that engine carburator parts i know you can !!!! go to another shop and tell them what that one told you ! just get a float a needle and seat and like was said clean it good but be careful taking the nozzle out of it its possible to screw it up if you aint careful


----------

